# Hi from Ontario :)



## Cupcake (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi I am so happy to find other people who love talking about there cats!!!
I have 3 cats. 

Crayon is our oldest he is going to be 7 in February He is long haired very multy coloured










Jude is our middle Baby he just turned 2 in September he is Long haired Black with a few white strands threw out his coat









and Cupcake is the baby she is about 2 months old she is white and grey short haired









:jump


----------



## catnip15 (Dec 12, 2011)

awwww, very cute!!!
:luv


----------



## Cupcake (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## valfromTCR (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome fellow Ontario cat lover!


----------



## petmommyof5 (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the pics!


----------

